# Tiefpassfilter für Ventilspulen



## moeins (29 August 2011)

Folgendes Problem:
Ein Sicherheitsrelais von Phoenix Contact (PSR-TRISAFE) steuert Magnetventile von FESTO an.
Leider geben die Ausgänge regelmäßig Testimpulse zur Aktorenüberprüfung heraus, was für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde die Ausgangsspannung reduziert.
Die FESTO-Ventile sind dagegen so flink das sie schalten, was aber natürlich nicht gewollt ist.

Einzige Massnahme wäre wohl einen Tiefpassfilter vor die Ventilspulen zu bauen um den Spannungseinbruch zu kompensieren.
Meine Frage, kennt jemand einen Lieferanten solcher Bauteile, oder müssen wir uns selbst etwas mit Kondensatoren basteln?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 August 2011)

Hallo,
dein "Tiefpassfilter" wäre für diese Aufgabenstellung ein Kondensator, der eine Abfallverzögerung realisieren würde. Meinst du, dass sich das mit der angestrebten Funktion verträgt ? Im Grunde hebelst du so ja die Sicherheit zumindestens teilweise aus - und ganz sicher auch die Funktionalität des Gerätes.
Ich würde mal eher an der Verursacher-Stelle checken. Ggf. läßt sich dieses Verhalten wegparametrieren. Was sagt den Phoenix selbst dazu ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## moeins (29 August 2011)

Hallo Larry,

Phoenix Contact sagt das sich dieser Testimpuls nicht abschalten lässt und es dafür am Markt Filter gibt, die diese Testimpulse filtern. Leider haben sie diese Filter nicht im Sortiment.
Ich habe auch noch keinen Hersteller gefunden.

Eigentlich war ich ja überzeugt von diesen programmierbaren Sicherheitsrelais, aber dieses Problem gibt mir echt zu denken...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2011)

Das Verhalten dieser Ausgänge ist eigentlich "üblich".
Es dient in der Regel zur Querschlusskennung auf Aktorseite.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das du dir ein paar
Gedanken darüber machen solltest ob das so 
alles richtig ist was du da vor hast.  
Aber ein sinnvolles gebastel wäre für mich, einfach
ein Koppelrelais zwischen zu schalten, aber nur 
wenn es das sicherheitskonzept zulässt. 

Ein Tiefpassfilter gehört da meiner Ansicht nach 
nicht hin.


----------



## MSB (29 August 2011)

Also ich habe damit auch schon div. Erfahrungen, leider aber auch keine Lösungen,
außer ein Hilfsschütz ala DIL-A (Möller) oder ähnliches, Koppelrelais sind im Regelfall auch zu schnell.

Ich hatte das "Problem" mit einer Easy-Safety ...

Wenn du aber "Filter" findest, stell die auf jeden Fall hier rein!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## moeins (29 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das du dir ein paar
> Gedanken darüber machen solltest ob das so
> alles richtig ist was du da vor hast.
> Aber ein sinnvolles gebastel wäre für mich, einfach
> ...



Wenn wir nun Koppelrelais zwischen die Ventile setzen, wie sollen wir das dann Sicherheitstechnisch lösen? Es müssten ja alle Koppelrelais auf das PSR rückgeführt werden, d.h. jeder Ausgang benötigt zusätzlich einen weiteren Eingang! Ausserdem müssten es ja auch Relais mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten sein. 



> Das Verhalten dieser Ausgänge ist eigentlich "üblich".
> Es dient in der Regel zur Querschlusskennung auf Aktorseite.


Wenn ich Koppelrelais anschliesse kann ich somit die Querschlußerkennung auch vergessen...


Wie ich es auch drehe, es gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit FESTO-Ventile an dieses Sicherheitsrelais anzuschliessen...!?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

Ja so ist das...!
Ich nehme da immer ein Leistungsschütz und führe
das zurück. Die querschlusserkennung fällt dann 
weg. Aber vlt könntest du mit deinen Schütz beide
Potentiale wegschalten in deinen Fall also plus und 
Minus, gute Halbleitersicherung und so hat der 
Querschluss keine Chance. 
Aber ich befürchte fasst das du die Sache redundant 
ausführen musst. Bei der Siemens Sicherheitstechnik
gibt es dieses Problemm auch, die schreiben im Handbuch
das Mann ein Relais dazwischen schalten soll...hab ich
gerade mal so gelesen.


----------



## moeins (29 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja so ist das...!
> Ich nehme da immer ein Leistungsschütz und führe
> das zurück.



Das würde bedeuten das ich für jeden Ausgang noch einen zusätzlichen Sicherheitseingang benötigen würde...

Ausserdem hätte ich keine Überwachung auf Fremdeinspeisung, d.h. mit dem Testimpuls wird überprüft ob der Aktor nicht mit einer fremden 24V Spannung gespeist wird, das würde nämlich sicherheitstechnische Konsequenzen haben, da der Aktor nicht sicher abgeschaltet werden könnte...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

Deshalb schrieb ich ja, Plus und Minus schalte, das
beide Potentiale auf den Aktor kommen ist ja wohl
wahrscheinlich nicht möglich. Musst das rücklesen 
der Schütze, für deine Anwendung den sicher sein 
üblicherweise reicht da doch ein nicht sicherer Eingang. 

Siehe doch dein Ventil als 'Motor'. 

Ein Patent Rezept gibt es für deine Sache nicht, 
aber ein Tiefpass an deinen Aktor zu bauen wieder-
spricht doch auch den Sicherheitsaspekt der Testung.


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .
> Ein Patent Rezept gibt es für deine Sache nicht,
> aber ein Tiefpass an deinen Aktor zu bauen wieder-
> spricht doch auch den Sicherheitsaspekt der Testung.


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders:
Tiefpass ist vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich hab vor kurzem ein Schaltungsbeispiel gesehen, bei dem ein Stützkondensator entkoppelt über 2 Dioden im Ventilstecker verbaut war.
Da die "Schaltung" direkt im Ventilstecker verbaut war, funktioniert die Testung nach wie vor. Allerdings ist ggf. die verlängerte Schaltzeit sicherheitstechnisch zu betrachten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

